# Wifi Tether suddenly stopped working?



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Is anyone else experiencing any issues with Wifi Tether for Root Users? I just tried to use it one day and it just stopped working. I can't connect to it using any of my devices and FoxFi is a little weird too but works but I like Wifi Tether better because of Access Control. Barnacle wifi...no dice. It worked fine before too and it just stopped working. No updates, no new things, wiped cache, wiped dalvik cache and let it rebuild (which did help other apps and things though). I'm on one of the ICS leaks still because I'm just too lazy to update. But everything is fine on the leak anyway. Any advice as to what may have caused this and/or how to fix it?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys it seems that it works again for some reason? Strange. Although it might stop working again any tips? Oh and on an unrelated note, I have installed Safestrap 3.11. Am I able to install zips to the stock rom slot? And are there clear instructions on how to flash a rom to any of the rom slots or am I just making it more difficult than it is, please lead me to a forum if there is one.
I wanted to install Eclipse or Wizzed Bean or maybe some other ICS/JB based roms. Thing is the instructions say to have SafeStrap 3 (and I have 3.11) and says to Wipe Data/ Factory Reset, Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache, and Wipe /system. Nowhere on there does it tell me to click on a ROM Slot or anything. Please any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jfulton (Jan 27, 2013)

I hadd the same problem. After switching phone profile to gone of the generic ics/jb formats it works, bit I have to take the battery out and reboot. When I do that, it works fine. I think ot has to/do/with the cache, but clearing it only sometimes works. Removing the battery is a pain, bit sure fire.
Bionic User


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

jfulton said:


> I hadd the same problem. After switching phone profile to gone of the generic ics/jb formats it works, bit I have to take the battery out and reboot. When I do that, it works fine. I think ot has to/do/with the cache, but clearing it only sometimes works. Removing the battery is a pain, bit sure fire.
> Bionic User


Thanks. Yeah clearing the cache seemed to have helped somewhat. But it works, for now that is.
{ TO ANYONE} Still need some help with Safestrap and the instructions posted on some of the ROMs topics. And also when I install to a ROM slot does it take space from my ext-sd, or int-sd?


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I had the same issue on Feb 19-2013. I pulled the battery. Will test fix later.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

berspal said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had the same issue on Feb 19-2013. I pulled the battery. Will test fix later.


Ok. Please tell me your results. Thanks


----------

